# PSA: "NVIDIA Installer cannot continue" on Windows October 2018 Update and How To Fix It



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 8, 2018)

For those doing a fresh install of Microsoft's latest Windows 10 operating system (version 1809 October 2018 Update), you may encounter an issue with NVIDIA graphics drivers. Namely, a message may pop up when you install the graphics driver, telling you "The standard NVIDIA graphics driver is not compatible with this version of Windows". The issue is caused by the operating system automatically installing the GeForce 398.36 DCH graphics driver through Windows Update, immediately after first log-on. DCH drivers are also known as "Universal Windows Driver", "UWD", "DCHU", and "Declarative, Componentized, Hardware Support App", and leverage the Windows UWP platform for driver control panels while promising simpler updates and maintainability. 

If networking is available during the Windows 10 installation, the operating system will automatically look for a graphics driver on Windows Update, which is a good thing, as it simplifies the setup process for the majority of users. At this point, everything will appear to be fine, however, once you attempt to update from that driver to the newest version from NVIDIA's driver download page, the error will appear. This is highly frustrating for some users, who have been reporting the issue on several online forums, including NVIDIA's own, with little attention paid thus far from their developers. We encountered the problem ourselves today, during the setup of our 2019 SSD review benchmarking install and got motivated to investigate this further.



 







Fixing the problem has proven difficult for some. However, a few methods are available which are reasonably straightforward. The first, and probably best, option is to avoid it altogether by disconnecting the PC from any network during OS install, thus blocking Windows from downloading the graphics driver via Windows Update, and manually installing the GeForce driver from USB media or driver disc, before networking is made available to Windows. Windows Update will not replace any existing driver with a DCH driver, so everything will be fine from here on- provided you are starting with a fresh install.

For some this may not be possible, in which case you can use the NVIDIA GeForce Experience app to bypass the problem as well. This method works as it is able to grab a DCH version of the driver, thus avoiding any potential conflicts. Apparently NVIDIA is releasing DCH drivers already, but they are not accessible through their official driver download page for GeForce at the time of this posting. The professional Quadro drivers do have a dropdown for "Windows Driver Type", listing options "Standard" and "DCH". Going with GeForce Experience does mean that you have to make an NVIDIA account and send telemetry to the company, something many users want to avoid; and for the next driver update you'll need to use GFE again, because your stuck with DCH drivers.

Another option that we've seen recommended in some places is to try and use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) before attempting installation of the downloaded driver. However, while it did fix the problem for us, this nuclear option resulted in a strange corruption of the Windows Driver Manager, which meant an OS reinstall anyway.

To check whether you have the DCH NVIDIA graphics driver installed on your system, you can use Regedit to check HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\nvlddmkm for a value called "DCHUVen". If it is present you are currently running an NVIDIA UWD/DCH driver.



 

We spent a few hours tinkering with the issue on multiple hardware configurations, and figured out a method that properly removes the DCH driver, letting you install the downloaded driver with ease. The biggest obstacle is that when you uninstall the DCH driver normally, it won't be gone from the system until you reboot, so you have to reboot before the NVIDIA Installer will work. Unfortunately, Windows Update will kick in right after reboot and reinstall the UWD driver that you just removed, blocking the NVIDIA Installer once again.

Our method is the following:


Go to Device Manager, open the NVIDIA graphics adapter, go to "Details" and select "Inf Name". Make note of the value, which in our case is "oem6.inf", but this will differ between systems, so don't skip this step.


 
Now open a command prompt with administrative privileges (Press Windows key, type "cmd", right-click, select "Run as Administrator".
Next, type the following command into the command prompt "pnputil /delete-driver oemX.inf /uninstall", replace "X" with the number you got from the first step (in our case we use oem6.inf).


 
The last step is to run "sc delete nvlddmkm" in the same command prompt, which properly removes the leftovers of the NVIDIA DCH driver.


 
Now you can download and install the NVIDIA driver without any problems, no reboot is needed through all these steps. We recommend doing a custom installation of the driver at this point, with the "clean install" option activated, to make sure all leftovers are removed.


 

Sadly, it seems that issues such as this could become more common as a result of such a fragmented driver release program. A quick Google search of "NVIDIA DCH" brings up numerous forum posts and threads with disgruntled users wondering why drivers will not install, and typically end unresolved with no real reason or explanation given other than the fact it is not compatible, and that GeForce Experience is recommended. 

At this point, it may be prudent for NVIDIA to switch to the newer style of device driver or at least support the option for users to manually download a DCH version. The use of GeForce Experience to merely update a graphics card driver feels a bit heavy-handed and certainly doesn't leave us feeling happy about having to sign into yet another app to get a working driver because Windows Update forced us to do so.

Taking things a step further, we also explored NVIDIA's control panel app in the Microsoft Store. Once installed, if you try to run the app, it will tell you the drivers that were manually installed are not compatible, and will direct you to the NVIDIA driver page to download an updated driver. Funnily enough, the application wants a DCH driver but will then point you to the regular drivers which, as you may have guessed, results in the app not working. 



 

Have any of you encountered this "NVIDIA Installer cannot continue" issue and need help with it? Let us know in the comments below if our method worked for you, and help spread the word to others affected by sharing the post.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 8, 2018)

It seems to me that nVidia needs to automate the process of switching from the DCH driver to the normal driver whenever you run the normal driver's installer.


----------



## coonbro (Dec 8, 2018)

more like using that cloud based  malware service called windows 10 . [lol...]   so are folks with real operating systems having this issue ?   [win-7 / Linux ]


----------



## Eiswolf93 (Dec 8, 2018)

Had the same issue with my GTX 1070 and a fresh installed windows.  I made an other trick.

First install Geforce Experience and then let Experience download and install the latest driver. That worked fine.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Eiswolf93 said:


> Had the same issue with my GTX 1070 and a fresh installed windows.  I made an other trick.
> 
> First install Geforce Experience and then let Experience download and install the latest driver. That worked fine.



Yeah, that should work, because GFE has access to the latest drivers in DCH form. But nVidia doesn't put those drivers out on their website.


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 8, 2018)

OR block the crappy 1809 update which has seen nothing but tons of problem


----------



## DuxCro (Dec 8, 2018)

I did a fresh install of win 10 yesterday. Windows downloaded and installed the ancient geforce 388 drivers. So ofc i uninstalled them with DDU in safe mode, turned off automatic driver installation of drivers by windows and installed the latest ones from geforce. No problems.


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 8, 2018)

coonbro said:


> more like using that cloud based  malware service called windows 10 . [lol...]   so are folks with real operating systems having this issue ?   [win-7 / Linux ]



This! Windows 10 is one of the worst Windows imo, but people are using it as microsoft basically "forced" upgrades for free. The OS is terrible. Windows 7 is smoother and has more stability.


----------



## HM_Actua1 (Dec 8, 2018)

All these people having issues with 1809. Installed/updated all 6 of my system. Not a single issues....who are these folks? 2 of my system which are gaming rigs both Nvidia.......Nada single hick up.......Again who are these folks?


----------



## arbiter (Dec 8, 2018)

> The biggest obstacle is that when you uninstall the UWD driver normally, it won't be gone from the system until you reboot, so you have to reboot before the NVIDIA Installer will work.



A way around this would be before you restart download the drivers, then reboot and unplug the network cable. If your machine is on wireless then turn router/modem off for a few minutes and install the drivers after restart. Would save doing all the cmd commands.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> This! Windows 10 is one of the worst Windows imo, but people are using it as microsoft basically "forced" upgrades for free. The OS is terrible. Windows 7 is smoother and has more stability.



I skipped the free upgrade, but I'm using it now because I genuinely like it a lot better than Windows 7.  Going back to Windows 7 feels like using a dinosaur, I might as well be using XP again.  Win10 does have issues, especially as they roll out new major updates, but so did every version of Windows when they received the major updates.  Microsoft is basically releasing a service pack every ~6 months, which I like, because I've wanted more service packs for years.  The problem is Windows has always had problems when they roll out service packs.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2018)

arbiter said:


> A way around this would be before you restart download the drivers, then reboot and unplug the network cable. If your machine is on wireless then turn router/modem off for a few minutes and install the drivers after restart. Would save doing all the cmd commands.


The uwd driver gets added to driver store and will install even without network.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 8, 2018)

All lies, Nvidia drivers are perfect, AMD is the one who screws it up.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 8, 2018)

It is only for the good.

Everyone gets the wrong idea coloring M$ as the bad guys. Actually it is vice versa.

The biggest issue, latency, BSOD, problem makers are the graphics drivers lately. It is getting overboard. Microsoft is starting to put some hints about that, because normal language doesn't help. Incidents like this is a wake up call. if you think it is a coincidence... you are wrong,

Basically AMD and Nvidia is writing really a messy code. Microsoft is really serious lately about solving this mess. Almost Torvalds like attitude.


----------



## Moofachuka (Dec 8, 2018)

Yeh I had that problem yesterday and I had to install Geforce Experience and update driver through that


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 8, 2018)

Hitman_Actual said:


> All these people having issues with 1809. Installed/updated all 6 of my system. Not a single issues....who are these folks? 2 of my system which are gaming rigs both Nvidia.......Nada single hick up.......Again who are these folks?


Good for you.  Just because you had no problems doesnt mean you can minimize the impact of 1809 interacting with other software and affecting so many people.


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 8, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Good for you.  Just because you had no problems doesnt mean you can minimize the impact of 1809 interacting with other software and affecting so many people.



I have no problems either on 4 machines but I know many that have the problems with 1809.. Microshaft needs to get their heads out of their asses and FIX it.


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 8, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> I skipped the free upgrade, but I'm using it now because I genuinely like it a lot better than Windows 7.  Going back to Windows 7 feels like using a dinosaur, I might as well be using XP again.  Win10 does have issues, especially as they roll out new major updates, but so did every version of Windows when they received the major updates.  Microsoft is basically releasing a service pack every ~6 months, which I like, because I've wanted more service packs for years.  The problem is Windows has always had problems when they roll out service packs.



By dinossaur you mean the graphic appearance? If so I can understand, but I don´t judge OS by their visual! I judge it by stability. Windows 7 use your CPU smarter than Windows 10, not to mention RAM management. The input lag on Windows 7 is lower too, and the mouse translation too. It runs with less 200 services background and it doesn´t work by modules like Windows 10. It is a superior OS compared to Windows 10, but it lacks Directx12 and the visual effects. That´s all. There isn´t a single advantage on Windows 10 compared to Windows 7 OS wise.


----------



## $ReaPeR$ (Dec 8, 2018)

this is getting really stupid. -_-


----------



## XiGMAKiD (Dec 8, 2018)

Very helpful for people running 1809, looks like 2018 is not good for Microsoft and their customer, maybe 2019 too


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2018)

I scripted this for you. It will auto detect if the registry value exists under that key. That will determine if it continues @crazyeyesreaper @W1zzard .

If it finds the key it will automate the removal.

If it doesnt find the key it will exit..

Unfortunately, the OP is a little off. When you go to delete the service it may be locked in "Marked for deletion" (This generally happens if the driver has the ability to "roll back" because of previous installs) when this happens the machine must be restarted before it will install the new drivers correctly.












Spoiler: source





```
@echo off
SET build=.2
title Nvidia DCH fixer v%BUILD%

:checkPrivileges
:: Check for Admin by accessing protected stuff. This calls net(#).exe and can stall if we don't kill it later.
NET FILE 1>nul 2>&1 2>nul 2>&1
if '%errorlevel%' == '0' ( goto start) else ( goto getPrivileges )

:getPrivileges
:: Write vbs in temp to call batch as admin.
if '%1'=='ELEV' (shift & goto start)                              
for /f "delims=: tokens=*" %%A in ('findstr /b ::- "%~f0"') do @Echo(%%A
setlocal DisableDelayedExpansion
set "batchPath=%~0"
setlocal EnableDelayedExpansion
Echo Set UAC = CreateObject^("Shell.Application"^) > "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
Echo UAC.ShellExecute "!batchPath!", "ELEV", "", "runas", 1 >> "%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
"%temp%\OEgetPrivileges.vbs"
exit /B

:start
cls
Echo.
Echo TPU Nvidia DCH driver fix https://bit.ly/2EnMLWo
Echo.
Echo Written by: Solaris17 (TPU)
Echo.
Echo If you do not want to auto clean exit the script now.
Echo.
pause
Echo.
cls
Echo.
Echo Going to see if the registry key exists...
:: Find out of the entry exists.
REG Query HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\nvlddmkm /V "DCHUVen" /S >nul 2>&1
IF NOT ERRORLEVEL 1 goto oeminf
IF ERRORLEVEL 1 goto notfound


:: find the infname
:oeminf
Echo.
Echo I found the registry entry, deleting value.
REG DELETE "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\nvlddmkm" /V DCHUVen /f >nul 2>&1
Echo Lets get the .inf name.
powershell -Command "gwmi Win32_PnPSignedDriver | ? DeviceClass -eq "Display" | Select Infname"
Echo Enter the inf name exactly as shown. IE: oem19.inf
Echo.
SET /P infname=""
Echo.
Echo Deleting the inf. The display(s) may go blank and flicker.
Echo.
pnputil /delete-driver %infname% /uninstall >nul 2>&1
Echo inf deleted.
Echo.

:: delete the service.
Echo Please wait, now deleting the service. The display(s) may go blank and flicker.
timeout 30 >nul 2>&1
sc delete nvlddmkm >nul 2>&1
Echo.
Echo Service deleted.
goto end


:notfound
Echo I didn't find, it you should be good.
goto end

:end
Echo.
Echo All done!
Echo.
Echo You should be able to install normally. If driver install fails reboot.
Echo.
pause
exit
```


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2018)

Works fine for me in a command line, try adding a bit of delay. You are using start /wait?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 8, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Works fine for me in a command line, try adding a bit of delay. You are using start /wait?



No just firing it off. Windows is probably locking it because of rollback and its using the installed service DB. I can time it out though. Do you have any suggestions? Win 10 appears to auto rollback. Displays flicker and come back with a different inf utilized.

That's generally system dependent. I cant leave it too short else id imagine people would run into the issue on slower machines.

The reboot cuts the lock and deletes service before restart though. Which allows installs after the fact. (Assuming the service was locked prior)

EDIT: I'll add a delay for now.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Dec 8, 2018)

Hitman_Actual said:


> All these people having issues with 1809. Installed/updated all 6 of my system. Not a single issues....who are these folks? 2 of my system which are gaming rigs both Nvidia.......Nada single hick up.......Again who are these folks?


Using lots.....of periods doesnt make....your comment...sound like anything but pedantic. 

I am one of the users running into issues with 1809. AMD's 18.11 and 18.12 chipset drivers do not work properly with 1809 and my asus crosshair VII. If the computer goes to sleep, the USB devices remain off until the system force powered off and restarts. In addition, the ACHI connection to storage devices resets at complete random, causing the system to lock up for 15-20 seconds. This occurs every 5-10 minutes. 18.10 does not act up thankfully, and 18.11 and 18.12 work properly on 1803 and windows 7.


----------



## Honest Abe (Dec 8, 2018)

Windows 7 is like a spring-time meadow compared to Windows 10's urban sprawl. DCH driver fixer??? WTF? So much drama in Win10ville


----------



## Upgrayedd (Dec 8, 2018)

Microsoft could fix it all by just asking after each update if you would like to have Win10 auto download drivers or if you want to configure yourself. But then we would be given choices and we all know how hard choices are.


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 8, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> By dinossaur you mean the graphic appearance? If so I can understand, but I don´t judge OS by their visual! I judge it by stability. Windows 7 use your CPU smarter than Windows 10, not to mention RAM management. The input lag on Windows 7 is lower too, and the mouse translation too. It runs with less 200 services background and it doesn´t work by modules like Windows 10. It is a superior OS compared to Windows 10, but it lacks Directx12 and the visual effects. That´s all. There isn´t a single advantage on Windows 10 compared to Windows 7 OS wise.



The only true statement in that post is that Win7 lacks DX12.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> By dinossaur you mean the graphic appearance? If so I can understand, but I don´t judge OS by their visual! I judge it by stability. Windows 7 use your CPU smarter than Windows 10, not to mention RAM management. The input lag on Windows 7 is lower too, and the mouse translation too. It runs with less 200 services background and it doesn´t work by modules like Windows 10. It is a superior OS compared to Windows 10, but it lacks Directx12 and the visual effects. That´s all. There isn´t a single advantage on Windows 10 compared to Windows 7 OS wise.



No, I mean a dinosaur on how it functions.  Things like the much more functional Task Manager, the much better file transfer window, the much improved multi-monitor support, just to name a few.

I don't agree that Windows 7 uses the CPU better at all, and RAM management also isn't any better with Windows 7.  Windows 7 uses less RAM at idle, but do I really care?  No, it really makes no difference if you have 4GB or more.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Dec 9, 2018)

Unrelated, but I recently updated drivers and I had to block nvidia at least 4 times in my firewall. Assholes kept trying to get internet access with every EXE they have.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2018)

TheGuruStud said:


> Unrelated, but I recently updated drivers and I had to block nvidia at least 4 times in my firewall. Assholes kept trying to get internet access with every EXE they have.



I made a post about pi hole in a guide here https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/guide-global-network-dns-blacklisting-pi-hole.233545/

I also follow the community on reddit. This was a post about the GFE (Geforce experience) legit 2 days ago.


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pihole/comments/a3mrmp

rediculous


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hitman_Actual said:


> All these people having issues with 1809. Installed/updated all 6 of my system. Not a single issues....who are these folks? 2 of my system which are gaming rigs both Nvidia.......Nada single hick up.......Again who are these folks?



Just because you say you aren't doesn't mean others are not having problems. If they weren't this thread would not exist!


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 9, 2018)

coonbro said:


> more like using that cloud based  malware service called windows 10 . [lol...]   so are folks with real operating systems having this issue ?   [win-7 / Linux ]



This issue only occurs with Windows 10, because Universal Windows Drivers are not available on any other version.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

windwhirl said:


> This issue only occurs with Windows 10, because Universal Windows Drivers are not available on any other version.



They were named differently.

https://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2803-device-installation-settings.html
Win 7 would automatically do it by default. When tweaking an OS that is the first setting to get turned off



TheGuruStud said:


> Unrelated, but I recently updated drivers and I had to block nvidia at least 4 times in my firewall. Assholes kept trying to get internet access with every EXE they have.



Check task scheduler


----------



## Slacker (Dec 9, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> The uwd driver gets added to driver store and will install even without network.



Idk about that. I just did a fresh install 2 weeks ago with the latest iso. from Microsoft for Windows 10. I always do my network drivers last after installing all the major drivers (motherboard, video card, sound card, & nvme drivers). I never had an issue with this at all with all the fresh windows setups I've done in the past and present.

One thing I don't do is log in with my email account to activate windows 10. I always have a key code


----------



## Jadawin (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> This! Windows 10 is one of the worst Windows imo, but people are using it as microsoft basically "forced" upgrades for free. The OS is terrible. Windows 7 is smoother and has more stability.



BS.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> They were named differently.
> 
> https://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2803-device-installation-settings.html
> Win 7 would automatically do it by default. When tweaking an OS that is the first setting to get turned off



That is different than UWD.  That is just Windows installing a standard driver that it downloads from Windows Update.

Universal Windows Drivers are actually a different type of driver that uses the Windows App Store system to install the driver.  From my understanding it is kind of like the difference between a normal desktop program, and an App that you'd get through the Windows App Store.

This is why there is an issue when trying to install the normal driver when the UWD has already been installed.  The normal driver doesn't know how to handle the UWD already being there.  This is more of an nVidia issue, IMO, than a Microsoft one.  Their driver should know how to handle a UWD already being installed.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> That is different than UWD.  That is just Windows installing a standard driver that it downloads from Windows Update.
> 
> Universal Windows Drivers are actually a different type of driver that uses the Windows App Store system to install the driver.  From my understanding it is kind of like the difference between a normal desktop program, and an App that you'd get through the Windows App Store.
> 
> This is why there is an issue when trying to install the normal driver when the UWD has already been installed.  The normal driver doesn't know how to handle the UWD already being there.  This is more of an nVidia issue, IMO, than a Microsoft one.  Their driver should know how to handle a UWD already being installed.



Thats an evolution step of what I specified- provides basic functionality, not optimized...


Command calls encoded are lacking from NV then. If ms would stop with the mucking of the wddm platform every build then maybe the gpu makers wouldn't have these problems and having to guess all the friggin time, yet another reason to refuse W10, you think after 1 year the OS would be right...


----------



## Johny burns (Dec 9, 2018)

So it shows Microsoft doesn't care anymore and for the money NVidia charges 4 their products, drivers support is subpar. No communications btw those 2 companies. Things are going bad. I have witnessed that with Intel hardware too. Except Intel reacts and fixes their issues much faster and smoother.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2018)

Slacker said:


> Idk about that. I just did a fresh install 2 weeks ago with the latest iso. from Microsoft for Windows 10. I always do my network drivers last after installing all the major drivers (motherboard, video card, sound card, & nvme drivers). I never had an issue with this at all with all the fresh windows setups I've done in the past and present.
> 
> One thing I don't do is log in with my email account to activate windows 10. I always have a key code


Not using a MS account either, I even say "i don't have a key" during the usb install to save on time, I can paste the key later through remote desktop.

Doesn't W10 come with drivers for your NIC? If it doesn't and you install NIC drivers last, then you're basically doing the first method we listed in the article. For (most?) systems the NIC driver is already included and Windows will start searching for a graphics driver from Windows update as soon as network connectivity is found (within a minute or so, I tested this on a fresh install yday).


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Dec 9, 2018)

Moral of the day: Never leave updates to MS or Windows in auto-pilot. ALWAYS go for manual, incremental updates whenever possible. Tons of hassle but less trouble in the long run.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> No just firing it off. Windows is probably locking it because of rollback and its using the installed service DB.


This seems to be just a timing issue. afaik the driver gets removed, which marks the driver as deleted. Once the driver has fully stopped the driver can actually be deleted, which stops the nvlddmkm service. You firing off commands so quickly will just mark the nvlddmkm service itself as deleted, which doesn't remove the DCHUVen key, so NV installer still thinks it's running on DCH. Try removing that registry key manually in your script


----------



## Nucleoprotein (Dec 9, 2018)

When Intel does transition to DCH last weeks - "wow superb driver" etc, and when Nvidia doing that - "buuuu we want older drivers"... wtf??? Really don't understand...
Maybe because you can't found DCH installers, Yes, that Nvidia screwed up, you can found direct links to DCH drivers on their forums or just use - like me - Nvidia Experience 
Also DCH was introduced in Redstone 3 ie. 1709 not 1809 - it only spread more now because OEM require to use them, in 1709 and 1803 DCH was optional.
I use DCH for Realtek HDA too - new modern control panel is great, also DCH driver is like 30MB vs standard 250MB.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> By dinossaur you mean the graphic appearance? If so I can understand, but I don´t judge OS by their visual! I judge it by stability. Windows 7 use your CPU smarter than Windows 10, not to mention RAM management. The input lag on Windows 7 is lower too, and the mouse translation too. It runs with less 200 services background and it doesn´t work by modules like Windows 10. It is a superior OS compared to Windows 10, but it lacks Directx12 and the visual effects. That´s all. There isn´t a single advantage on Windows 10 compared to Windows 7 OS wise.



You need to stop pulling 'facts' out of your arse. 70% of what you're writing needs a source or it only happens in your imaginary 240hz world. Input lag, mouse translation, RAM management... its a load of nonsense. As for stability, Windows 7 is evidently less stable and lockups will force far more reboots than on 10, so that is already crossed off. The rest... waiting for that source.

Regardless... isn't this issue easily fixed with Geforce Experience? You can easily uninstall it afterwards. Windows Driver > GFE update > uninstall GFE > Maybe even get a separate Geforce driver from the website if you feel the need. That then also eliminates the telemetry concerns.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Regardless... isn't this issue easily fixed with Geforce Experience? You can easily uninstall it afterwards. Windows Driver > GFE update > uninstall GFE > Maybe even get a separate Geforce driver from the website if you feel the need. That then also eliminates the telemetry concerns.


You have to register, login, at which point telemetry gets uploaded, then you can update the driver. And for the next driver update you'll need GFE again because you're stuck on DCH drivers


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> There is no true statement in your post at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a pointless attack based upon age there.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 9, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This seems to be just a timing issue. afaik the driver gets removed, which marks the driver as deleted. Once the driver has fully stopped the driver can actually be deleted, which stops the nvlddmkm service. You firing off commands so quickly will just mark the nvlddmkm service itself as deleted, which doesn't remove the DCHUVen key, so NV installer still thinks it's running on DCH. Try removing that registry key manually in your script



Actually thats the first thing I do.

Remove reg key

Remove inf

Delete Service.

I followed the order of the OP.

I added a timeout between removing the INF and deleting the service this time.


----------



## Manu_PT (Dec 9, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> That is a pointless attack based upon age there.



Nothing compared to his daily or should I say hourly attacks he makes on everyone on every tech power up news article, if you notice. The dude is here everyday quoting other users posts and going against it. Just check his activity and recent posts. Beefs on every topic. He is known on other forums, yeah it reached that point.

Is not an attack based upon age. Simply put if you are 32 y old and all you do the whole day is arguing with other people on TpU forums, you surely need to check your priorities. Nothing wrong with being 32 y old. Is what you do that is wrong. This dude is very toxic and spreads toxicity on every damn thread, constantly forcing his opinions and point of views on other people that disagree with him. How pathetic it is that you are 30+ and do such a thing 24/7 on the web? Please...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> Nothing compared to his daily or should I say hourly attacks he makes on everyone on every tech power up news article, if you notice. The dude is here everyday quoting other users posts and going against it. Just check his activity and recent posts. Beefs on every topic. He is known on other forums, yeah it reached that point.
> 
> Is not an attack based upon age. Simply put if you are 32 y old and all you do the whole day is arguing with other people on TpU forums, you surely need to check your priorities. Nothing wrong with being 32 y old. Is what you do that is wrong. This dude is very toxic and spreads toxicity on every damn thread, constantly forcing his opinions and point of views on other people that disagree with him. How pathetic it is that you are 30+ and do such a thing 24/7 on the web? Please...



Well instead of arguing yourself report it or ignore him.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 9, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> You have to register, login, at which point telemetry gets uploaded, then you can update the driver. And for the next driver update you'll need GFE again because you're stuck on DCH drivers


Not really a problem. Having GFE is the easiest way to ensure that MS Never tried to update the Nvidia driver.  You can completely control GFE doing it by just saying no.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 9, 2018)

rtwjunkie said:


> Not really a problem. Having GFE is the easiest way to ensure that MS Never tried to update the Nvidia driver.  You can completely control GFE doing it by just saying no.



Gfe had side effects for some users, so this is a losing battle at this point. MS got too greedy when they stopped users from upgrading just directX


----------



## EmDub2003 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks TechPowerUp team. This issue has driven me crazy for a couple months. While NVidia support was pleasant the only course of action they could suggest was to install GFE which was not my preference. Then as of 417.22 the driver release notes had another suggested workaround which was to disable the Windows WMI Service. I did that per these instructions and sure enough was able to do a DDU cleaning and install of the GeForce driver from NVidia. Thought I'd share another solution which worked for at least one user.


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 9, 2018)

Eiswolf93 said:


> First install Geforce Experience and then let Experience download and install the latest driver. That worked fine.


That was my fix too.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 9, 2018)

Manu_PT said:


> Nothing compared to his daily or should I say hourly attacks he makes on everyone on every tech power up news article, if you notice. The dude is here everyday quoting other users posts and going against it. Just check his activity and recent posts. Beefs on every topic. He is known on other forums, yeah it reached that point.
> 
> Is not an attack based upon age. Simply put if you are 32 y old and all you do the whole day is arguing with other people on TpU forums, you surely need to check your priorities. Nothing wrong with being 32 y old. Is what you do that is wrong. This dude is very toxic and spreads toxicity on every damn thread, constantly forcing his opinions and point of views on other people that disagree with him. How pathetic it is that you are 30+ and do such a thing 24/7 on the web? Please...



Context, my friend. I'm there to set things right, and if that requires a source, I provide it, because what I say is usually true and supported by facts, as opposed to baseless nonsense you see regurgitated everywhere (case in point: linking AdoredTV through a TechReport article and saying 'this wasn't from u-choob' - is that toxic? Or is it just the truth and is the original post that exact regurgitated nonsense, like so much 'news' these days?). You may not like my opinion or me pointing out flaws everywhere, but that doesn't make it any less true.

You just became personal for no reason other than I've put you in your place a few times and/or challenged you to support your statements with facts, sources. You know, things people can check up on to verify claims being made. Because the claims you make a very radical, more often than not.

If you searched my post history you will ALSO find me admitting my flaws more than once and if I'm wrong, and someone can convince me of that (again: with DATA) I'm the first to admit I was wrong. Check out the Turing topic on 50% improvement on BFV, for example.

Its really childishly simple for me: I go on facts and on my own crystal ball of the future, and my analysis is usually also an economical one. That gets me to conclusions many people fail to see but do turn out right in the end. That in turn is seen by others and valued. I can also support my statements with facts. And last but not least, I have a complete and utter allergy for nonsense. And here's the kicker, I can actually do all of what you're saying while having a full day job, a little daughter and a very full life. Amazing isn't it?

If that doesn't suit you, guess what, your problem. Now let's get on topic, if you want to talk TO me instead of about me to others, take it to PM.


----------



## Edwired (Dec 9, 2018)

Since all the problems appearing from nvidia i had no problem installing the latest driver while windows 10 is 1809 so could be your choice of antivirus software blocking the install. As i always right click the nvidia installer to check the properties and tick the box that appears to say unblock from installing something along that line and click apply then the nvidia installer will work fine. That just the way i do it


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 10, 2018)

There's no problem with nVidia.  This has been happening since the original release date of Window 10

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/5e1c695b-fc45-46e8-831d-0f70e6212a39
https://betanews.com/2015/07/26/win...for-nvidia-drivers-could-break-your-computer/
https://news.thewindowsclub.com/creators-update-breaks-windowed-g-sync-here-is-the-fix-89392/
https://social.technet.microsoft.co...ws-10-creators-update-breaks-nvidia-3d-stereo

Most of these types of problems result from allowing Windows to install Hardware Drivers whereby what comes down thru WU is different from what is on hardware site.  Easily avoided.

Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82137-drivers-turn-off-automatic-driver-installation.html


----------



## Edwired (Dec 10, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> There's no problem with nVidia.  This has been happening since the original release date of Window 10
> 
> https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...ndows-10/5e1c695b-fc45-46e8-831d-0f70e6212a39
> https://betanews.com/2015/07/26/win...for-nvidia-drivers-could-break-your-computer/
> ...


That the first thing i do before the fresh install of windows 10 as i had a few hiccups where some of the win 10 updates broke parts of the operating system not the drivers fault as i was running stock settings in the bios and i was getting lock ups and freezing any time i ran a game or browser it could may well be unstable system on my part it could be a different story for someone else


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Turn off Windows ability to install Hardware drivers
> https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials...iver-updates-windows-update-windows-10-a.html
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82137-drivers-turn-off-automatic-driver-installation.html


This doesn't work on newer windows versions, it has been removed, I think a year ago or so. Bta suggested that while researching this article and I tested it on 1809, drivers will download within a minute of two after network becomes available, if previously disconnected, so you have time to even click that option in the first place


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 10, 2018)

Keep it on topic, people.
And, please, if you have a problem, report it, don't start arguments, and go back and forth at each other.
Thank You


----------



## DoLLo73 (Dec 10, 2018)

A very simple solution for download every time the updated DCH version.

Change the driver number in a old legit URL

us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/DRIVERVERSION/DRIVERVERSION-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql.exe

For the last version put 417.22 in the "DRIVERVERSION" section, like this.

us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/417.22/417.22-desktop-win10-64bit-international-dch-whql.exe

Voila'


----------



## moproblems99 (Dec 10, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This doesn't work on newer windows versions, it has been removed, I think a year ago or so. Bta suggested that while researching this article and I tested it on 1809, drivers will download within a minute of two after network becomes available, if previously disconnected, so you have time to even click that option in the first place



Not to mention, I believe this will also prevent things like USB drives, etc.  The sure fire way to is to setup a group policy and restrict by hardware ids.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This doesn't work on newer windows versions, it has been removed, I think a year ago or so. Bta suggested that while researching this article and I tested it on 1809, drivers will download within a minute of two after network becomes available, if previously disconnected, so you have time to even click that option in the first place



I've been using this key:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DriverSearching]
"SearchOrderConfig"=dword:00000000

No driver autoinstalling here.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I've been using this key:
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DriverSearching]
> "SearchOrderConfig"=dword:00000000
> ...


Does this still work? Because the UI for this registry key has been removed


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> Does this still work? Because the UI for this registry key has been removed



I don't see drivers auto installing on my end.  But I also have Windows Update disabled as a group policy and use Windows Update Minitool.

Using build 1809.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I don't see drivers auto installing on my end.  But I also have Windows Update disabled as a group policy and use Windows Update Minitool.
> 
> Using build 1809.


try a fresh 1809 install to verify, i suspect that registry key doesn't do anything now


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 11, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> try a fresh 1809 install to verify, i suspect that registry key doesn't do anything now



My installs are always fresh.  Could be that I simply did not notice the driver loads though.


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 12, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> This doesn't work on newer windows versions, it has been removed, I think a year ago or so. Bta suggested that while researching this article and I tested it on 1809, drivers will download within a minute of two after network becomes available, if previously disconnected, so you have time to even click that option in the first place



Still works on Win 7...did it few days ago.   Last time I had to do it in 10 was 2017 ... what about the GPEDIT and registry hack option ?

Appears so .... well at least as of August 2018

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-automatic-driver-updates-windows-10

I'm using Kaspersky Total Security for Application Updates .... absolutely love it.  Can have it advise or install automatically.  Need to find a reliable driver update checker that tells you something out of date, but doesn't install.


----------



## phil1pd (Feb 13, 2019)

You guys kick ass! I had to use the command prompt to delete the .inf, followed your advice and it worked perfectly. Thank you!


----------



## THU31 (Mar 8, 2019)

NVIDIA has been providing a DCH driver since August 2018 - https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

But I always use DDU before updating drivers, so I have no intention of switching to DCH until I can safely clean this type of driver as well.


----------



## Krojack (May 24, 2019)

Ran into this horrible problem today.  The crappy DCH drivers were working for my games but I couldn't change settings in Nvidia Control Panel because it wouldn't open. Kept saying I didn't have the drivers installed.

The method of going though the "pnputil /delete-driver oemX.inf /uninstall" command worked for me however I had to do it 2 times.  The first was "oem16.inf" then going back to the Inf Name part it had "oem51.inf" so I deleted that.  At that point my display went to a super low resolution.  Continue on with the "sc delete nvlddmkm " step.

At this point I HAD to restart my PC else the Nvidia installer would still error out.  Once restarted (still in super low resolution) I could install the drivers.

Note: You need to completely unplug your PC from the Internet during the ENTIRE PROCESS.  Unplug your cable and/or turn off your WIFI.

I can now get to my Nvidia Control panel settings.


----------



## W1zzard (May 24, 2019)

Krojack said:


> I had to do it 2 times


You probably had a second, older, NVIDIA driver installation, too.

Great to hear that it worked!


----------



## mcm (May 30, 2019)

Only way w10 installed fine was at launch because the GPU was older than the updates


----------



## nothappy333 (Dec 16, 2019)

When I try to delete sc delete nvlddmkm  it doesn't let me delete it. 
I get an error
[SC] OpenService FAILED 1060:
The specified service does not exist as an installed service.
Also the command prompt has a different beginning


----------



## Nucleoprotein (Dec 17, 2019)

Just use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller), remember to be in offline mode - if not system will download and install drivers automatically.


----------



## cmaesing (Jun 30, 2020)

Someone get these guys a medal ...

I deliberately and only signed up here to express you guys my deepest gratitude!

Today wanted to roll back my current Nvidia driver to an older version (399.24) under W10 1909 - and encountered exactly this issue.

Your method described here helped me as intended.

Thanks a lot once again for the great work!


----------

